# USB OTG



## toby1064 (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't see it mentioned in the forums, other than people complaining about the storage capacity of our phone. I went ahead and ordered an adapter cable and a 64gb usb drive. Plugged the drive into the adapter, the adapter into the phone...waited a few seconds for the phone to create a couple of folders on the drive, and voila! 58GB free space. To op check it I loaded up a couple of movies and they played great.

The only flaw I found was when you unmount the drive it just sits there, and when you remove it the widgets on your home screen crash. No idea why it would affect your widgets but oh well it works great for movies and that's about the largest file you'll ever use on the phone.

And files transfer off the phone onto the drive with astro as well.

I don't know why this hasn't been mentioned much, but it works, now people can stop complaining about storage.

If there are any differences between cables, here's what i used:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GGBYJ4/...0_M3T1_SC_dp_2

I think any usb drive will do, mine was formatted as exfat. NTFS will not work.


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep, swap my OTG cable between my DNA and my Nexus 7 - makes travel a blast and the short cable is a non issue - I don't "walk around' watching 16 movies .


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

markyoung04 said:


> Yep, swap my OTG cable between my DNA and my Nexus 7 - makes travel a blast and the short cable is a non issue - I don't "walk around' watching 16 movies .


hows the cable working out for you? is it a pain or worth it for the phone? love the dna but worried about storage


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

toby1064 said:


> I don't see it mentioned in the forums, other than people complaining about the storage capacity of our phone. I went ahead and ordered an adapter cable and a 64gb usb drive. Plugged the drive into the adapter, the adapter into the phone...waited a few seconds for the phone to create a couple of folders on the drive, and voila! 58GB free space. To op check it I loaded up a couple of movies and they played great.
> 
> The only flaw I found was when you unmount the drive it just sits there, and when you remove it the widgets on your home screen crash. No idea why it would affect your widgets but oh well it works great for movies and that's about the largest file you'll ever use on the phone.
> 
> ...


Mine has to be formatted as Fat32, funny but it works...


----------

